# Installing Drawer Slides W/O Jig



## ssevey17 (Sep 9, 2014)

So I've never installed drawer slides before this project. I laid them out to figure out how I was going to install them and had an idea come to me. Double sided tape! I put double sided tape on the back of the drawer slides. Got them square with a combination square and pressed them into place. The tape held pretty well. Long enough for me to grab a drill and drill pilot holes and screw them in place. A few of them fell off before I could get a screw in, but I think it's because my wood was a little dusty. It was like having an extra set of hands! I'll definitely be using this method in the future.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Good idea,
Here is another tip.
I always cut a piece of scrap board, at the right height, and set the guide on top of it. I start with the top guide first, then cut my scrap board down as I install the lower guides. This holds them in place and keeps them level.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Great ideas, double sided carpet tape may work better.


----------



## Ub1chris (Aug 15, 2014)

+1 to jay. That's always the way I've done it. Quite often the simplest way is the best.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

+2 to jay. I do the same, works like a charm and is simple. I like simple. LOL


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

What Jay said, but cut one end of the board at a slight angle, 3-4°. That allows the board to stand flat up against the cabinet side. When the next cut needs to be made, cut from the top at 90°, leaving the angle alone. I can install guides without needing to hold the board or guide…....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

> Good idea,
> Here is another tip.
> I always cut a piece of scrap board, at the right height, and set the guide on top of it. I start with the top guide first, then cut my scrap board down as I install the lower guides. This holds them in place and keeps them level.
> 
> - jbay


That's my approach too. It's pretty hard to mess up if you do it this way.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Another one in agreement with Jay.


----------



## Timberwolf323 (Feb 3, 2016)

Blue tape., lots of it.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I've been installing from the bottom up. The first set of slides rests on the bottom
of the cabinet. I then install the drawer, lay scrap on top of the drawer along each
side then lay the second set of slides on that scrap.

I presume the downside here might be if your drawer is not square or level then
your slides referencing off that drawer might not be square or level. But I haven't
yet really had a problem here.


----------



## whiteshoecovers (Jun 7, 2015)

> Good idea,
> Here is another tip.
> I always cut a piece of scrap board, at the right height, and set the guide on top of it. I start with the top guide first, then cut my scrap board down as I install the lower guides. This holds them in place and keeps them level.
> 
> - jbay


I do this exact same thing, works great.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

What jbay said in #1… 3/4" MDF is cheap, and you get exactly matching drawer slide locations.


----------

